

The Classroom Is Broken - amackera
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/mike-silagadze/the-classroom-is-broken_b_1278847.html

======
amackera
From the article:

 _"Typically, between all of these devices one can expect that in a classroom
of 300 students there may be 1 or 2 that do own a connected device. Add to
that the fact that a pre-paid cell phone can be purchased at a convenience
store for around $25 and every student has access to a mobile device."_

The age of mobile has truly begun. The modern day student can text faster than
they can write cursive, can Google faster than stopping the class for a simple
question, and can communicate more effectively over email with their professor
than in person. Are these cognitive aids good for education, since they remove
some overhead in learning? Or are do they hinder a student by making access to
information too easy?

